# متجدد .. مشروع مساحه كامل لطلبه بكالوريوس 2011 ...... ارجو التثبيت



## islam.nazeer (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد التحيه
معاكم اخوكم المهندس اسلام عبد الرحمن نظير 
فى الفرقه النهائيه بهندسه الزقازيق
بإذن الله هصور ليكم فيديو مشروع المساحه اول بأول وارفعه ليكم عشان الكل يستفاد
واتمنى انه يعجبكم 
هيتم رفع المشروع على لينكات الميديا فير ويحق لأى حد انه يرفعه بشرط انه يذكر الحقوق
تابعونى وبإذن الله الكل يستفاد


----------



## itma (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## islam.nazeer (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الأسبوع الأول*

كما وعدتكم
تم بحمد الله رفع الأسبوع الأول
وبإذن الله هيتم رفع كل الجديد اول بأول 
وبعد ما المشروع يكتمل هرفعه فى لينك واحد فقط
ادعولى بس مشروعى يتم على خير بإذن الله


الأسبوع الأول 
مرفوع على الميديا فير
باسورد فك الضغط
www.nazrah.com


للتحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?2uqr2u51lasltdc
http://www.mediafire.com/?8m1gnz8x18sd7a0
http://www.mediafire.com/?3a7883m7oc9nyv1


مع تحياتى
م.اسلام نظير​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور و في انتظار باقي الملفات


----------



## islam.nazeer (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*الأسبوع الثانى*

الأسبوع الثانى
*مرفوع على الميديا فير*
* باسورد فك الضغط*
* www.nazrah.com*

للتحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?xgabra4wme2dewm

* مع تحياتى*
* م.اسلام نظير*

وبإذن الله كل ما اصور الباقى هرفعه ليكم على طول​


----------



## ahmadj5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و مشككككككووووووور


----------



## مها محمد محمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا اخى والله يعينك ويعيطك العافية


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات معطوبة اخي الكريم نتمنى إعادة الرفع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islam.nazeer (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmadj5 قال:


> الملفات معطوبة اخي الكريم نتمنى إعادة الرفع جزاك الله خيرا


معطوبه ازاى
الملفات شغاله كويس معايا
يا ريت حد تانى يأكد لى ان الملفات معطوبه عشان لو كده ارفعها على سيرفر تانى


----------



## محمدين علي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

islam.nazeer قال:


> معطوبه ازاى
> الملفات شغاله كويس معايا
> يا ريت حد تانى يأكد لى ان الملفات معطوبه عشان لو كده ارفعها على سيرفر تانى


الملفات مش معطوبة 
الملف فيديو و الصيعة mkv ممكن برنامج يشغل الصيغة دي لان الريال بلاير مش راضي
و لا gom player , حتي لماعملت ابديت للبرنامج مش شغال شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## islam.nazeer (13 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدين علي قال:


> الملفات مش معطوبة
> الملف فيديو و الصيعة mkv ممكن برنامج يشغل الصيغة دي لان الريال بلاير مش راضي
> و لا gom player , حتي لماعملت ابديت للبرنامج مش شغال شكرا علي المجهود


اعتقد انه فيه برامج كتير تشغله
انا نقيت الأمتداد ده عشان الجوده تكون كويسه وفى نفس الوقت الحجم معقول
بس عموما جرب البرنامج ده يمكن يفيدك
http://www.nazrah.com/new/forum/منت...-الكوداك-الرهيب-للمالتيميديا-k-lite.html#2167


----------



## محمدين علي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

islam.nazeer قال:


> اعتقد انه فيه برامج كتير تشغله
> انا نقيت الأمتداد ده عشان الجوده تكون كويسه وفى نفس الوقت الحجم معقول
> بس عموما جرب البرنامج ده يمكن يفيدك
> http://www.nazrah.com/new/forum/منت...-الكوداك-الرهيب-للمالتيميديا-k-lite.html#2167


شكرا علي سرعة الرد انا جربت برنامج تاني 
http://www.bramjs.com/free-software/free-multimedia/1826/


----------



## islam.nazeer (13 ديسمبر 2010)

محمدين علي قال:


> شكرا علي سرعة الرد انا جربت برنامج تاني
> http://www.bramjs.com/free-software/free-multimedia/1826/


انا شغال معايا ببرامج كتير
فمش فارقه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## islam.nazeer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

خلال يومين بإذن الله هرفع الأسبوع الثالث


----------



## eng_belga (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات معطوبة متل ماقال اخي ahmadj5 نرجو الرفع علي موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islam.nazeer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت تجربوا تانى يا جماعه قبل ما ارفع الجزء الثالث


----------



## islam.nazeer (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الأسبوع الثالث وصل
انا جربت اللينكات بنفسى ولقيتها تمام
باسورد فك الضغط
www.nazrah.com


لينكات التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?d4n1yey2f7i6gqf
http://www.mediafire.com/?8l3wpfjyars3s5y
http://www.mediafire.com/?igu10vlv0j12o32


تحياتى
م.اسلام نظير


----------



## islam.nazeer (23 ديسمبر 2010)

للأسف الدكتور النهارده غاب وبكده يبقى مفيش اى فيديوهات هتترفع 
بإذن الله الأسبوع الجاى هرفعها


----------



## محمود مدكور (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس اسلام انا زميلك فى الكليه ارجو اكمال الفيديوهات الدكتور ابراهيم دائما متميز


----------



## islam.nazeer (25 ديسمبر 2010)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس اسلام انا زميلك فى الكليه ارجو اكمال الفيديوهات الدكتور ابراهيم دائما متميز


شكرا لمرورك وبإذن الله باقى الفيديوهات اكملها


----------



## islam.nazeer (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
المشروع توقف بسبب امتحانات نصف العام
اشوفكم بباقى الفيديوهات فى الترم التانى بقى بإذن الله


----------



## islam.nazeer (14 يناير 2011)

يا جماعه يا ريت ردود لرفع المشروع أو التثبيت من المشرفين
لأنى هبذل فيه مجهود مستمر وحرام ابذل المجهود ده وفى الأخر مفيش أى رد كله يحمل وخلاص وميحاولش حتى انه يرفع الموضوع عشان يفيد غيره


----------



## babankarey (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## talan77 (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمحاولتك والملفات معطوبة حاول مرة اخرى
​


----------



## islam.nazeer (14 يناير 2011)

بإذن الله هبقى ارفعهم على سيرفرات تانيه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي و في هذا العمل الجاد و المميز الذي سيحتاجه كل طلاب المساحة ...
شكرا لك اخي و ان شاء الله نتابع الموضوع ...الروابط شغالة أخي و جاري التحميل .


----------



## elgasar (16 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس اسلام 
وياريت باقى الاجزاء 
احنا نزلنا التلاتة ونرجو المتابعة


----------



## islam.nazeer (16 مارس 2011)

بإذن الله من بكرة هيبدأ المشروع تانى
وهيتم رفعه فى اسرع وقت كالعاده


----------



## الطاهر الزين (19 مارس 2011)

شكراً


----------



## islam.nazeer (23 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه انا بعتذر عن التأخير لأن الفيديوهات حجمها كبير جدا جدا يعادل 2.5 جيجا بسبب ان التصوير عالى الجوده 
انا قللت الحجم شوية وبرفع فيها عشان كده أنا هتأخر شوية فى الرفع فأعذرونى


----------



## metkal (26 مارس 2011)

بوركت جهودك يا بش مهندس


----------



## islam.nazeer (26 مارس 2011)

آسف على التأخير بس بجد الملفات كانت كبيره جدا جدا ورفعها اخد وقت طويل 
ولكنى جيت ليكم أهه
الأسبوع الرابع
دى لينكات التحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?e61sicukcxc9k71
http://www.mediafire.com/?2hypp5iva0959jx
http://www.mediafire.com/?ta5tscicugeujcx
http://www.mediafire.com/?xe64ueoq1aq62u0
http://www.mediafire.com/?ckme4h6ye3nba26
http://www.mediafire.com/?7xnm6kkj4fm58nc
http://www.mediafire.com/?9d2wqzmhmxvqr9v



وأعتذر مرة أخرى على التأخير وبإذن الله ارفع الأسابيع القادمه أول بأول
مع تحياتى
م. اسلام نظير

​


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك نحن عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## محمود مدكور (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى الدكتور ابراهيم سلامه


----------



## محمود مدكور (4 يوليو 2011)

ارجو اكمال الفيديوهات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 يوليو 2011)

islam.nazeer قال:


> آسف على التأخير بس بجد الملفات كانت كبيره جدا جدا ورفعها اخد وقت طويل
> ولكنى جيت ليكم أهه
> الأسبوع الرابع
> دى لينكات التحميل
> ...



شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

لكن لدي مشكلة في تحميل الملف الرابع من الملفات المضغوطة 
كما موضح الرابط اعلاه
يظهر لدي الرابط لكن عند محاولة التحميل لا يظهر الملف


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 يوليو 2011)

عذرا هذا هو الرابط الذي لا يعمل لدي
http://www.mediafire.com/?ckme4h6ye3nba26


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
تم تحميل كل الملفات بنجاح ملفات رائعة جدا
اتمنى تكملة الموضوع


----------



## رامي الجديد (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## mosaed36 (9 يوليو 2011)

يااخى يارب يكون عملك خير ويكون لك يوم الحساب نور اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى ولك الشكر


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وممنون


----------



## محمود مدكور (12 أغسطس 2011)

ايه يابشمهندس ليس هناك جديد ولا ايه 
وياريت ترفع المشروع 
وتشرح لنا انت فيديو 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islam.nazeer (12 أغسطس 2011)

المشكله بجد ان المشروع كبير جدا
16 جيجا
والمشروع انتهى خلاص عموما ومعايا على الجهاز
بس حجمة الرهيب ده مخلينى استحالة اقدر ارفعه
انا على الحجم ده وسرعة النت 512 يعنى بيعمل ابلود 15 كيلو فى الثانية
فأنا محتاج 194 يوم مستمر عشان ارفعه
وده مستحيل 
فأعذرونى


----------



## محمد محمد عبدالقوي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت تغير اللينك عشان مش موجود عليه الملفات


----------

